# Nissan Announces Changes to 2015 Lineup



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has announced numerous changes to its 2015 lineup. 

Headlining the changes to the Japanese automaker’s lineup for 2015 is the launch of the all-new Murano, due in late 2014. Significant changes to other Nissan cars include a 1-mpg highway/combined rating increase on the Altima equipped with the 3.5-liter V6 engine thanks to reduced internal friction. In addition, the 2015 Altima benefits from the adoption of exhaust variable camshaft timing and enhanced D-Step Shift logic for the standard Xtronic transmission.

All 2015 Nissan Leaf models now come with three drive modes: Normal, Eco-Mode and the new B-Mode, which engages regenerative braking more aggressively while decelerating. Meanwhile, the revised Juke crossover will join the lineup with new styling as well as comfort and convenience features. The new Juke will make its North American debut at the upcoming LA Auto Show.

Read more about the 2015 Nissan lineup changes at AutoGuide.com.


----------

